# Topics > 5G >  5G, Qualcomm Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Qualcomm Inc.

qualcomm.com/5g

Playlist "5G is Here"

----------


## Airicist

"The road to 5G: Charting the next generation of connectivity [VIDEO]"

by Matt Grob, Erik Ekudden
December 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"CEO Mollenkopf sets a high bar for 5G"

by Michelle Kessler
March 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm’s 5G Vision

Published on Mar 31, 2015




> 5G is much more than higher peak rates—it needs to enable new classes of services, connect new devices and industries, and empower new user experiences while fully leveraging 4G investments. The envisioned unified platform needs to support all spectrum, below 6 GHz as well as above 6 GHz and mmWave.

----------


## Airicist

"Qualcomm’s CTO Matt Grob details the road to 5G [VIDEO]"

by James Bouck
September 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Qualcomm Research demonstrates robust mmWave design for 5G"

by Matt Branda
November 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Progressing toward a global 5G standard – 3GPP approves Study Item for new 5G air interface [video]"

by Matt Branda
March 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Designing the 5G unified air interface

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Members of the 5G team at Qualcomm Research describe how they are designing a 5G unified air interface that will meet the significantly expanded connectivity needs of the next decade and beyond.

----------


## Airicist

The Unified 5G Platform

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Much more than just faster peak rates, Qualcomm is building a unified, more capable 5G platform to connect new industries, enable new services and empower new user experiences.

----------


## Airicist

Paving the path to 5G with LTE Advanced Pro

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Qualcomm is paving the path to 5G today with a rich roadmap of advancements called LTE Advanced Pro that will not only further enhance your smartphone experience, but also proliferate LTE to connect the world around you.

----------


## Airicist

Leading the World to 5G: Connecting the Internet of Things (IoT)

Published on May 17, 2016




> LTE Advanced Pro (3GPP Release 13 & beyond) delivers many optimizations for connecting the Interenet of Things (IoT), significantly reducing cost/complexity, increasing battery life, and enhancing coverage. LTE IoT introduces two new IoT-optimized technologies, eMTC and NB-IoT, that will enable a wide range of use cases, providing ubiquitous coverage, scalability, high reliability, and robust security.

----------


## Airicist

Future use case: autonomous medical drone delivery

Published on Jan 16, 2017




> Perhaps the most exciting thing about 5G is that we're designing a new wireless network fabric, unlocking potential for a host of services that we haven't even imagined yet. John Smee, VP of Engineering explains.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017 Qualcomm Keynote: A Vision for Our 5G Future

Published on Feb 24, 2017




> Steve Mollenkopf, CEO of Qualcomm Incorporated, shows how Qualcomm is leading the way in 5G connectivity.

----------


## Airicist

Research: The Economic Impact of 5G

Published on Feb 26, 2017




> The 5G Economy, an independent study from IHS Markit, Penn Schoen Berland and Berkeley Research Group, commissioned by Qualcomm Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm X50 modem for 5G New Radio

Published on Mar 4, 2017




> The next step in cellular technology, 5G, is demonstrated here by Qualcomm. It is in the research phase, and the current application shown involves the broadcasting of RF power to a moving target at a frequency of 28GHz. A major limitation of 5G is the easy dissipation of the signal when faced with even minor obstructions, which Qualcomm aims to overcome by installing multiple towers and handing over users between them.

----------


## Airicist

5G NR explained in 101 seconds

Published on Sep 18, 2017




> What’s 5G NR? Our own Matt Branda shares details on the global standard for 5G. See how our engineering and inventions are helping bring the next phase of connectivity to life.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2018 Press Conference: Qualcomm - Inventing the Path to 5G

Streamed live Jan 9, 2018

Keynote starts at 14:22.
Qualcomm President Cristiano Amon is at CES to showcase the company's latest inventions that are leading the world to 5G in industries from IoT to automotive.

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm: 5G will significantly transform the mobile industry

Published on Feb 26, 2018




> From the Mobile Innovation: How 5G will Enable the Future keynote at CES 2018, Qualcomm Inc. President Cristiano Amon talks about how 5G will allow every connection to be wireless and connections to be everywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Launching Europe's first 5G mobile network

Published on Jun 14, 2018




> Qualcomm Technologies teamed up with TIM and Nokia to help San Marino launch the first 5G mobile network in Europe.

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm Snapdragon: First 5G connection on a live network

Published on Dec 19, 2018




> Qualcomm Technologies, Swisscom, WNC, and Ericsson achieve the first 5G connection on a live network with a 5G device.

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm 5G plan

Published on Jun 10, 2019




> Qualcomm is working to develop the industrial ecosystem for 5G, with support for IoT, robots, and standards, said Dev Singh at the Robotics Summit & Expo 2019.

----------


## Airicist

What's next in 5g - Qualcomm Press Event

Streamed live Feb 25, 2020




> Join Qualcomm CEO Steve Mollenkopf and President Cristiano Amon, along with some ecosystem partners for a livestreamed media event where we will highlight and demonstrate What’s Next in 5G - February 25, 2020 at 10 am PT/1pm ET.

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm Robotics RB5 Platform: Meet the world’s first 5G- and AI-enabled robotics platform

Sep 1, 2020




> With the Qualcomm Robotics RB5 Platform, manufacturers will be able to design future robotics and drones for enterprise, industrial and professional service applications. The world’s first 5G- and AI-enabled robotics platform is designed to deliver powerful heterogeneous computing cutting-edge connectivity, and power-efficient inferencing at the edge for AI and machine learning.
> 
> Packed with the Qualcomm AI Engine that delivers 15 TOPS, a dedicated Tensor Accelerator, and support for Linux, Ubuntu and the Robot Operating System (ROS) 2.0 (and more), the Qualcomm Robotics RB5 Platform supports enhanced connectivity, robust security, and ultra-low power consumption for the next generation of robotics.


qualcomm.com/products/qualcomm-robotics-rb5-platform

----------


## Airicist

Qualcomm drives the next generation of robotics and automation with AI and 5G

Jul 20, 2021




> The Mars helicopter, Project Ingenuity, is a shining example for how robotics and automation are advancing the future of science and technology. Along with 5G and AI, robotics and automation are also playing a key role in the new industry 4.0, where innovative heterogeneous computing is digitally transforming smart 5G factories and flexible automated manufacturing. Dev Singh, Senior Director of Business Development and GM of robotics, drones and intelligent machines at Qualcomm, explores the exciting innovations in robotics and automation, including 5G and AI, for key industries at Hannover Messe 2021. 
> 
> Qualcomm is leading the way for AI and 5G connectivity to transform the latest innovations in robotics and automation. Flexible manufacturing and smart factories, as well as next-generation logistics and warehouses, have several connectivity features options to explore to streamline productivity and increase reliability and security for a partially automated workforce. These include Ultra Reliable Low Latency Communications (URLLC), time-sensitive networking, real-time supply chain visibility, 5G NR private networks, 5G positioning, predictive robotics maintenance, and always-connected surveillance equipment — all crucial tools driving the digital transformation in manufacturing and factories, and this is all powered by the Qualcomm Robotics RB5 Platform 
> 
> Qualcomm is building better robots, drones, and intelligent machines to help industries compute, connect, and communicate better than ever.

----------

